# Help with PSE Spyder S4 dual cam



## cowbyk13 (Oct 5, 2011)

I need help understanding the way to adjust draw length and draw weight


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

That one is kinda hard to explain without actually being there. I will try though. When looking at the bow from the opposite side of the cables you can see different cutouts in the perimeter of the cams for the string to go through and then connect to the post. On the top cam the grooves should be on the bottom when at rest. If you move the string in the next groove clockwise for a right handed bow you are raising the drawlength and poundage. The bottom cam should mirror the top one. If you look at the cable side you will see the same kind of slots for the cables as you have for the strings. The same for these, if you move to the next groove clockwise you will raise the poundage and dl on a right handed bow. Left handed bows are just the opposite. I hope I explained this well enough for you to understand. You do need a bowpress for these adjustments.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm also needing some help I see that there is 5 grooves on the String side and 4 on the cable side do they need to correspond with each other I have a 16-21 Dl and 10-40# I would like it to have it set at 21 40# so I have the string side and the cable side set in the most clockwise position on top and the most counter clockwise position on bottom (the first groove) the draw is good but I’m only getting 30# I wish could explain a little better.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Do you have a number on the cams?


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't remember what it is I’ll look on my lunch break.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Sny4 3t


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Does it still have the limb sticker on it? That is the smaller of the cams avail. on that bow. All my information says that is a 19" draw and 20# which would make it go to about 21" and about 30#. If it had the #4 cams it would go to 25" and about 40#.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Does it still have the limb sticker on it? That is the smaller of the cams avail. on that bow. All my information says that is a 19" draw and 20# which would make it go to about 21" and about 30#. If it had the #4 cams it would go to 25" and about 40#.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya limb sticker says 16-21 inch 10 - 40 # cable tune 2922 string length 44.5 

So what you are saying is 21" 30# is correct

Thanks for all the help I actually got the bow brought in, in a box and I built strings and cables. I was a little concerned that it was not hitting the 40 # mark. I had no idea on where to put the cables. The string I understand but I haven't dealt with the adj. cables and was unsure where to put them. I’m not a 100% sure what year it is some where around a 2001. It looks like the cams are rotated right so I believe my cables are the right length at 34.5.

I hope this is helping the OP as I am not trying to hijack your thread


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I see that it states on the tune chart that it should be 20-40#. The cable length is correct. Can you post up a pic of the cams so I can actually see the settings. Maybe I am missing something. I have the same bow except with the #4 cams.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Here you go in this order Top String Side, Bottom String Side, Top Cable Side, and Bottom Cable Side.




























Thanks agian I know I am taking up a lot of your time.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Put the cables in the slots at the other end and try it then.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya I tried that last night and I wasn’t confident enough to pull all the way back I didn’t what to have something in the wrong position and break a limb or something but just tried it again and it pulls 44# thanks again I think I’ve got it now. (with a lot of help)


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I knew there was something I was missing. A pic is worth a thousand words.


----------

